

Evermore, hosted WordPress with power and ease of use - cliffseal
http://www.poststat.us/evermore-interview/

======
NewsReader42
LOL, you can't even get your own website working properly (evermore)

And you mention "Fast loading" \- that and wordpress do not belong in the same
domain.

~~~
cliffseal
Not sure what literally any of your comments mean, but thanks for the troll!

------
bhrbob
For best speed, I think managed WP hosting is the right choice.

------
NewsReader42
Secondly your page looks like crap on a 1080p screen

